
Neuroscience of free will - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - bgurupra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroscience_of_free_will
======
bgurupra
The only reason I posted this was this line seemed pretty amazing a way to
even look at it - It is pretty scary a thought that all the free will
decisions are made by the sub conscious and consciousness is just aware of it
and thinks it did them!!

"It may be possible, then, that our intuitions about the role of our conscious
"intentions" have led us astray; it may be the case that we have confused
correlation with causation by believing that conscious awareness necessarily
causes the body's movement."

